# POnce Inlet



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

Anyone been fishing Ponce? NO ONE has been getting anything there in many months. I've been using mainly the live finger mullet. Used that and some fresh sand fleas today without a bite again. I go twice every week. Summer isn't the best time, but i saw practically nothing last fall too. Might try Sun Glow Pier. I haven't fished off of one of those in 10 years.


----------

